# [SOLVED] server 2003 IIS 6 asp



## NoReason (Nov 15, 2004)

I have a server 2003 R2 SP2 running IIS6. There is an asp site for our default web site on it. has been working until yesterday. says its running, asp is allowed extensions along with .net 1, 2 and 4. 
I have re-installed .net 1, 2 and 4. restarted IIS as well as the server. The files are there, but I keep getting a 404 error. I ensured the aspnet dll .net 4 was in the mappings under virtual directory.

I need this server to last 1 more week. 
Anyone have ideas on what I can try to get it running again?


----------



## NoReason (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: server 2003 IIS 6 asp*

In case anyone else looks for a similar issue, the issue was an application extension mapping had dropped off.

1.) Under the properties of the site, choose properties--virtual directories tab. 
2.) In the Application Settings area, choose configuration.
3.) on the mappings tab, it had asp, aspx, html, htm (etc.) but was missing .net extension. added that with the path going to the Windows\microsoft.net\framework\v4.0.30319\aspnet.isapi.dll
4.) restarted site


----------

